# Brinkman Smoke N Grill



## daddyzaring (Dec 4, 2009)

I just had this smoker given to me today, and wanted to get some tips before I started to tryiusing it. It's in pretty good shap, though I think it maybe missing one of the grill grates and the water pan. My biggest concern is how you keep a good temp when the bottom is pretty much completely open, besides the charcoal pan?


----------



## raceyb (Dec 4, 2009)

What you'll want to do is start off by burning some charcoal in it and use a rack thermometer to see what kind of temps you can achieve. The problem with a missing water pan is that you won't be able to cook indirectly, which is how we cook BBQ, slow and indirect.

You can more then likely replace it by ordering it online at Brinkmann's site or look in your phone book for a BBQ supply store that may have them in stock.

Brand new, the Brinkmann Smoke n Grill is around $80 on Amazon.  Some are listed as low as $49.95. So keep that in mind when ordering replacement parts.

As is, it sounds like it will make a good grill. If you want to smoke with it, you'll need another rack and some fire bricks or a replacement water bowl.


----------



## daddyzaring (Dec 4, 2009)

Well I have one of those Rival KC Smoker/Roasters, But it just doesn't have the space for the amount of food I like to cook.  I got this one free, and figured it would get me by until tax refund time, and I can get a better one then.
Where do you put the wood for smoking?  I know the charcoal would go in the bottom pan, and water in the top pan, but your smoking wood doesn't go directly on the charcoal, does it?


----------



## raceyb (Dec 4, 2009)

It sure does. You can soak the wood chunks for about an hour before tossin em on the coals, or you can use soaked chips wrapped in a loose foil log...

I tend to put my chunks on the top ledge of the bowl on the edge. They smolder longer.


----------



## mr mac (Dec 4, 2009)

Check your local Wal-Mart and Lowe's before you do anything else!  Depending on where you are, some stores have these things on the shelf for $25 or so.  If that's the case in your neighborhood then that's the best route to take and then you can use yuor other one for spare parts or for mods.


----------



## jennenga (Dec 4, 2009)

You can find the water pan at Bass Pro Shops for 7 bucks.  Pretty sure they have the cooking grates also.

  And yes, the smoking wood goes directly on the charcoal. I like to double wrap my wet wood with foil, sprinkle with a few dry chips, and poke holes in the foil with a fork. This seems to keep the wood from burning so quickly. Creates smoke like crazy in my smoker.


----------



## jirodriguez (Dec 4, 2009)

If you poke around I am sure there will be some specific mods you can make to your model that will also help make it a great smoker. Free is always a good price.


----------



## daddyzaring (Dec 5, 2009)

Well all I need now is a water pan.  I only had one cooking grid, and the charcoal pan, I think was originally the water pan, either had frozen solid ash, or alumunim fused ash. lol
I happen to remember I had a smoker like this one 20-25 years ago, so I thought I'd ask my Dad what we did with it incase we kept any parts, and he still had everything but the lid, and the water pan.  So I have the charcoal pan, which still looks almost new, and the two cooking grids, which are really nice ones, they have these long hook handles for reaching down to pull up the cooking grids.
One other question, what would be a good, but cheap thermometer to get?  One that I could use for any grill or smoker, not just this one specically, because I plan on getting a better one in a few months or so.


----------



## daddyzaring (Dec 9, 2009)

I just thought of something, and was wondering on this ECB would it be helpful to add a second thermometer, say on the door or possibly somewhere high center?

One other thing, what would be the best, easiest way to clean up somewhat rusty cooking grids?


----------

